# 7 Day Olds Satin



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

looking shiney

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_1031.jpg

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_1028.jpg


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

i love satins, defo my faves


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

besty74 said:


> i love satins, defo my faves


Yeah i think im heading that way after seeing these little girls, lovely!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

well you have the username for it!
I have started on some long haired satins and they are lovely.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

looking good!


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

besty74 said:


> well you have the username for it!
> I have started on some long haired satins and they are lovely.


I ve gotta see them when you have pics, my username came from my first 2 mice that were both satin lol


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

Colour is starting to come out now new photos

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_1058.jpg

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_1057.jpg

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_1059.jpg


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh they're lovely. What do the parents look like? I'm plotting my next satin litter and might need more cuteness for encouragement.


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

Seafolly said:


> Oh they're lovely. What do the parents look like? I'm plotting my next satin litter and might need more cuteness for encouragement.


Well the doe is satin fawn and the buck was a chocolate satin tanned


----------

